# broke brute force



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

.

What happens when you hit a tree at about 50mph


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope you made it out better than the quad !!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea some how i did! just a few bruises


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

glad ur ok


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks! me too! if i would have hit the tree head on who knows what would have happened but i just hit it with the right side and it threw me off


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OUCH!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ouch is right. Glad to here you are ok.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

SHAZAM!! Glad you are ok.

Hope ya get the Brute fixed, or is the frame tweaked?


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Man.. Hope your ok..


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, looks like you got lucky in this deal.. Meaning you didn't get hurt bad. Unlucky for the quad though. Is it going to get repaired?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> Wow, looks like you got lucky in this deal.. Meaning you didn't get hurt bad. Unlucky for the quad though. Is it going to get repaired?


Yea it will get repaired, may take a while tho
And yea that one frame mount is pretty bad not sure if somebody could fix it or not, if not ill be getting a new frame:guilty:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Insurance?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

It looks like there was a little brute force applied to you quad  Glad to hear you made it out of that ok.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy smokes  Glad you're okay.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

glad too hear your ok man, but I would look into insurance, I know mine covers collision, could save your wallet


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got the complete set of stock A-arms and bushings from my 08 here at the house... PM me if you need them


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Insurance will save you a ton of cash.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you decide to part out the bike - i would like the complete engine.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

If you hit a tree at 50mph you would most likely be dead and that bike would be completely smushed... I'm calling BS on this on.


----------



## jonesjr2002 (Mar 10, 2010)

i think thats a messed up thing to say to someone dude im glad u didnt get hurt !


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

aandryiii said:


> If you hit a tree at 50mph you would most likely be dead and that bike would be completely smushed... I'm calling BS on this on.


 Ok i might have been going 45 im not exactly sure and yes you would think it would kill you but it didnt im just lucky i geuss but the thing that really helped is only the right front tire hit, and drtj yea insurance would help if i had it!:nutkick:lol and phreesb im gonna fix it.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

also that picture doesnt do it justice, the front tire came back so far it busted the clutch cover and hit the clutch if that tells you anything


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man thats why i havent ever gone over 25 mph... glad your ok broski


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Good thing it was a glancing blow and not head-on! That would have been real bad Bigblack. Glad to see you're OK.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Rack High said:


> Good thing it was a glancing blow and not head-on! That would have been real bad Bigblack. Glad to see you're OK.


Yea i think thats what saved me, i almost missed it and i probably would have but when i was flying down the drive way i got air and when i landed i was over to far in a turn so i locked the brakes up wich probably kept it from turning enough to miss it but im just thankful i hit it the way i did, and thanks!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

nothing major on the clutch but you can see where the tire puched something into the clutch


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Glad your ok. Thats a nasty hit


----------

